# Out of the two, which is better? Thrash metal, death metal, or a mix of both?



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 23, 2014)

What is your opinion?

For me, I'm just gonna go ahead and say both thrash metal and some mixing of the two.  I personally think thrash is musically better in a sense and vocals are more individualistic compared to death metal, plus it has just the right amount of extremity. To me death metal takes it way too far with being extreme, while thrash metal balances it out.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 23, 2014)

matter of personal preference, of course, but Thrash is my jam...but then again I grew up on Slayer and Pantera. I blame the overdone "death burp" vocals in most death metal for my inability to really get into it...although I absolutely LOVE Melodic Death Metal.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 23, 2014)

I prefer thrash myself.  It sounds closer to hardcore punk than death metal.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 23, 2014)

They are different genres, so it's different for everyone. I prefer Thrash Metal but I don't think it's better than Death Metal, it's just a preference. Though I'm starting to like Progressive Death Metal a lot


----------



## Max Mortimer (Jul 24, 2014)

No preference here.  I like good metal bands.  The great thrash bands and there's great death bands.  On the other hand there's shifty thrash bands and there's shifty death bands.


----------



## KyryK (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm not a massive fan of either genre tbh. I like straight up death metal less than thrash but if you mix death metal with other genres (specifically doom) the results can be fantastic. 

Case in point:

[yt]M_SjhWUk1zQ[/yt]

I'd say overall i prefer death metal simply for the existence of death/doom.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 25, 2014)

Neither are better than the other.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 4, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I prefer thrash myself.  It sounds closer to hardcore punk than death metal.


 You know, I listened to both thrash metal and hardcore punk, I can tell you they sound quite different to me. Thrash was influenced by hardcore/punk in some way, that's from what I've researched. I mean, I can see where people are coming from, and it has similarities I noticed by listening myself. Thrash has the vocal aggression and drum beats/tempo similar to that of hardcore, but to me personally, they both sound pretty musically different from each other. It goes like this to me: Thrash = metal, hardcore = punk. See what I did there? it sounds a little redundant or obvious, but minus the =, that's how the genres are spelled in their full two words each and it's how I look at both genres. I do like thrash metal over punk/hardcore personally, I feel there's more beef to the genre than punk/hardcore. Thrash, Being riff oriented, solos, musical techniques, better/more talented musically, vocals/lyrics, overall enjoyment, etc... It feels more filling. I actually like more metal influenced punk bands whenever I get around to that genre, maybe it is that touch of metal that makes me enjoy it, which seems obvious. I don't hate all punk, but for me, it's metal all the way! 

You should check out crossover thrash. It's basically thrash metal and hardcore punk mixed together.


----------



## chinaairlines (Apr 20, 2016)

It sounds closer to hardcore punk than death metal. I do like thrash metal over punk/hardcore personally, I feel there's more beef to the genre than punk/hardcore. On the other hand there's shifty thrash bands and there's shifty death bands.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah, I'm more of a thrash person because of its punk vibes.  But I can still enjoy a little bit of death metal every now and then, but I do prefer prog metal/djent over both.


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 20, 2016)

I'd prefer thrash.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 21, 2016)

I prefer death metal, but melodic death metal over that.


----------

